# LOST running EXTRA long on Tuesday, March 23



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I was looking at the listings for next week, wanting to make sure when "V" is coming back, and noticed it's listed as starting at, of all times, six past ten.

LOST will be running until 10:06 next Tuesday night. 

Don't know if it'll show up that way or not on TiVo's grid, so just in case I'm sharing...


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

My DirecTV R-15 which has their proprietary software shows correctly at 1:06 length, but so far my DirecTV R-10 which uses TIVO software shows incorrectly at 1:00 length.
I only have one program scheduled for the following hour on my dual channel R-15 so will be OK without having to rearrange anything.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

gastrof said:


> I was looking at the listings for next week, wanting to make sure when "V" is coming back, and noticed it's listed as *starting* at, of all times, six past ten.


ending


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

My Tivo showed both V and Lost correctly.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

gastrof said:


> I was looking at the listings for next week, wanting to make sure when "V" is coming back, and noticed it's listed as *starting* at, of all times, six past ten.





scandia101 said:


> ending


Umm...

No.

I said "V" is starting at six past ten, and that's what I meant. This tells us LOST is running long.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I meant to post this last week when I found out from TVNewser.com

LOST is who will be running long by six minutes.


----------



## kevinwill1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I better check TiVo when I get home, to make sure I get both shows in their entirety.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

MountainMan41 said:


> ... but so far my DirecTV R-10 which uses TIVO software shows incorrectly at 1:00 length.
> ...QUOTE]
> 
> OOPS. I had checked on the 8:00 episode, _*Recon*_ which *IS* 1:00. The 9:00 PM episode, _*Ab Aeterno*_ is showing correctly at 1:06 length on my R-10.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

gastrof said:


> I said "V" is starting at six past ten, and that's what I meant.


I believe scandia101, who is apparently in Minnesota, was making a tongue-in-cheek reference to the difference between Eastern and Central time. In Eastern time, "V" is starting at 10:06 (and ending at 11:06). In Central time, "V" is ending at 10:06 (after having started at 9:06).


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Hercules67 said:


> ...LOST is who will be running long by six minutes.




That's why the title of this thread is "LOST running EXTRA long..."

Hello?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

trainman said:


> I believe scandia101, who is apparently in Minnesota, was making a tongue-in-cheek reference to the difference between Eastern and Central time. In Eastern time, "V" is starting at 10:06 (and ending at 11:06). In Central time, "V" is ending at 10:06 (after having started at 9:06).


*V* will be ending at 10:59/11:00 Eastern, so it's still not ending at 10:06, not even in the Central Time Zone.


----------

